# SOCAL Turbo Help



## Enemigo (Jun 5, 2003)

Here's the deal, i have a 2000 sentra with SR20DE and have all the parts to turbocharge it... My problem is that i need some help from an experienced person who has a few installs under thier belt.. They actually don't have to do anything but just guide me and my friend so we don't mess anything up. I can go on base and use all the tools i need... I live near Mossy Nissan Oceanside.. It would be a great help.. I'm looking to start the end of this month.. I'm just waiting on my intercooler that has been mailed and should be here this weekend or Monday.. Thanks in advance for any reply.. 

BTW, i would go to a pro and get it doen but i can't afford it right now, and i would also like to learn my car even more. I'm not stupid when it comes to auto tuning, i've done tons on my own, but this is big... Let me know...

Jose


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

i wouldnt mind helping you, but i cant say im a pro at it. i have installed a turbo kit on my friends MR2, cept his car was already turbo (3S-GTE J-Spec), but i feel i have the knowledge and experience to give you a hand. im going to turbocharge my GA16DE real soon, so ill be going through the same process. give me an email at [email protected]


----------

